# MARVELL 88SX7042 & Adaptec 1430SA

## tnt

I need more SATA conector in my home server. I don't need hardware RAID.

I've found two cheap SATA controlers.

DIGITUS DS-30104

http://www.digitus.info/en/products/accessories/?c=1202&p=15608

with MARVELL 88SX7042

and

Adaptec 1430SA

http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/support/sata/sataii/AAR-1430SA/

I'll have to order them from abroad, so I have to be sure if they are supported by latest kernels.

Any info or experiance with these?

----------

## Speccy

 *tnt wrote:*   

> I need more SATA conector in my home server. I don't need hardware RAID.
> 
> I've found two cheap SATA controlers.
> 
> DIGITUS DS-30104
> ...

 

Hi,

So far as I can tell, they are both supported. The marvell is work in progres if I am not mistaken.

The adaptec has drivers on their site, but my guess is that the current kernel supports them.

link for marvell: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=nl&q=MARVELL+88SX7042&lr=

link for adaptec: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=nl&q=Adaptec+1430SA&btnG=Zoeken&lr=

http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downloads/linux_source/linux_source_code?productId=AAR-1430SA&dn=Adaptec+Serial+ATA+II+RAID+1430SA

Best thing you can do is read up on other forums and stuff like that.

Good luck

----------

